# Hi everyone! - From London



## Ojisan (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I've been brewing Aeropress, V60 and I have a Bellman CX-25 for practising my latte / cappuccinos.

I was previously a barista at various locations in London making espressos coffee.

It won't be long 'til I join the Gaggia Classic gang!

Cheers!

Oji


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Oji welcome aboard


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Oji, and welcome









I would love to hear about your Barista experiences if ever you want to share them!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome @Ojisan


----------



## lammas10 (Sep 14, 2017)

hi


----------

